# folgende Fehlermeldung nach reboot

## griesgram

Hi,

folgende Fehlermeldung wird mir angezeigt:

....

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate faild

Kernel panic - not syncing :VFS: unable to moung root fs on unknown-block (1,0)

was bedeutet da?

Vielen Dank

Bernhard

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du vom ersten reboot nach der Installation sprichst.

Welcher Kernel.

Was für Festplatten (ide,sata,scsi)

Wie partitioniert.

Welches Filesystem.

Wie sieht die Einbindung des filesystem im kernel aus. (Hier würde ich zuerst ansetzten.)

Wie sieht die fstab und die grub.conf aus.

----------

## griesgram

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du vom ersten reboot nach der Installation sprichst.
> 
> Welcher Kernel.
> 
> Was für Festplatten (ide,sata,scsi)
> ...

 

Hi,

endlich wieder da,

genau, erstes reboot.

habe nach Handbuch gearbeiteit. Kernel genkernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6, Festplatte ide, sonst wie gesagt alles nach Handbuch.

Kann dir leider nichts ausdrucken bzw. anzeigen weil ich nur meine Gentoo-Versuche auf dem Rechner habe  :Embarassed: 

Kannst Du mir trotzdem helfen?

Bernhard

----------

## psyqil

Ohne /etc/fstab und /boot/grub/grub.conf läßt sich da wenig machen, mit selbigen sollte es allerdings schnell gelöst sein. Boote doch einfach 'ne Knoppix, dann hast Du 'nen Webbrowser und Zugriff auf die Gentoopartitionen. Du solltest allerdings schon wissen, mit welchen Dateisystemen Du welche Partitionen formatiert hast und das auch in der fstab eingetragen haben. Schick' doch die Ausgabe von "fdisk -l" auch noch mit, man weiß ja nie.

----------

## griesgram

Okay, schmeiß ich gleich in den Rechner und dann bekommst Du alle Daten.

Du darfst jetzt auch gerne die Hände über den Kopf schlagen. Wenn die Kanotix drin ist- wie komme ich auf das Gentoo Dateisystem?  :Embarassed: 

Bis gleich 

Bernhard

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Ne, ne, Du hast noch Schonzeit!  :Wink:  

```
mount /mnt/hdaX
```

müßte eigentlich reichen, statt X gibst Du halt die jeweilige Partition an. Müßte auch über den Desktop gehen, Rechtsklick auf das Icon? Kanotix ist mir nicht so geläufig...

----------

## griesgram

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT		/boot		ext2		defaults,noatime		1 2

/dev/ROOT		/		xfs		noatime			0 1

/dev/SWAP		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro,user		0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto			0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#welcher Eintrag standard

default 0

#Wartezeit

timeout 15

#Hintergrundbild und Titel

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

#Partition in der das Kernel-Image

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/$ROOT vga=791 splash=silent udev

INTITRAMFS (hd0,0)/INITRAMFS-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

mmmh, komisch. /hda 3 hatte ich mit Reiserfs bearbeitet - warum steht da jetzt xfs?

und warum kernel-panic.

Kanotix ist auf Knoppix aufgesetzt. Habe ich vorher mit gearbeitet - nicht schlecht!

----------

## psyqil

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime      1 2
> 
> ...

 Hab ich's doch gewußt: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2621929.html#2621929  :Razz: 

Zurück ans Reißbrett: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap1

Und ganz nebenbei, [code]-tags machen das viel übersichtlicher, gaaanz laaange ----_Linien, die den Browser in die Breite ziehen, sind eher störend.

----------

## griesgram

Schön,

meine Schonzeit ist bald vorbei. Aber wie kommt die xfs denn jetzt da rein? Ich hatte doch mit reiser gearbeitet.

Muß Ich jetzt nur die XFS gegen REISERFS austauschen oder sind da noch mehr Fehler?

Wenn es dann hinhaut kann ich ja heute abend noch x11 installieren und über Nacht KDE. Schöööööööööön.

Bernhard

----------

## psyqil

Hast Du die fstab jemals bearbeitet? Das ist die Version, die Du Dir ganz am Anfang beim entpacken des Stage-Archives draufgetan hast, Du mußt BOOT, ROOT und SWAP durch die Partitionsangaben ersetzen und die jeweiligen Dateisysteme eintragen, siehe Handbuchlink. In der grub.conf sollte real_root auch nicht $ROOT heißen (glaube ich jedenfalls, aber mit genkernel kenn' ich mich nicht aus...). Viel Erfolg, bis später!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## griesgram

Okay und Danke.

Fange jetzt an das ganze zu ändern und wenn alles gut geht freue ich mich, wenn nicht bin ich morgen wieder im Forum  :Laughing: 

Schönen abend noch

Bernhard

----------

## griesgram

Hi,

da bin ich wieder  :Embarassed: 

Habe die /etc/fstab ürberarbeitet nach Handbuch.

Habe die Grub geändert.

Hatte nach reboot wieder die Fehlermeldung mit XFS, habe dann mit "genkernel --menuconfig all" das Filesystem XFS herausgenommen.

Und nun:  VDF-fs no partition found (1)   

                 kernel panic-not syncing:VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)

Hier meine grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 20

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 splash=silent acpi=on udev

initramfs (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6
```

Und nun - bin ich zu blöd für gentoo?

Bernhard

----------

## psyqil

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> Habe die /etc/fstab ürberarbeitet nach Handbuch.

 Zeig her! Und fdisk -l bitte auch gleich. Ohne geht's nämlich nicht...

----------

## trashcity

wie hast du díe festplatte formatiert?

überprüfe noch einmal bitte die grub.conf 

hast du dich wirklich nicht verschrieben?

----------

## griesgram

So, nun die /etc/fstab[/code]

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      defaults,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda3      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro,user      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec      0 0
```

[code]root@1[knoppix]# fdisk -l

Platte /dev/hda: 60.0 GByte, 60011642880 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 7296 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 × 512 = 8225280 Bytes

    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6          68      506047+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3              69        7296    58058910   83  Linux[code]

Dateisystem nach Handbuch - ext2 für boot und ext3 für root und diese auch mit -t ext3 gemountet.

Bei der /grub.conf sind mir keine Fehler aufgefallen, hänge aber jetzt schon lange vor - "betriebsblind" oder so.

Hoffentlich habe ich das mit dem Code jetzt richtig gemacht.

Bernhard

----------

## psyqil

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@1[knoppix]# fdisk -l
> 
> ...

 Fast.  :Very Happy: 

Ich seh aber auch keine Fehler...  :Sad:  Außer genkernel hätte was vergessen, aber davon hab ich keine Ahnung.

Aber sagtest Du nicht mal, hda3 wäre reiserfs?

----------

## griesgram

 :Laughing: 

weil ich unsicher wurde nach der letzten Diskussion habe ich alles neu gemacht. Bin ja fleißig. 

Und da ich alles neu gemacht habe - direkt nacht Handbuch - habe ich auch ext3 genommen.

Als dann alles fertig war hatte ich auch erst wieder xfs fehlermeldung hatte aber mal gelesen das 

jenes aus dem Kernel gelöschst werden muß. Das habe ich dann ja auch für den Genkernel hin

bekommen. So, wenn Du nicht weiter weißt - wer dann?

Ich weiß auch wirklich nicht was ich ändern soll.

Was bedeutet den VDF-fs?

Trotzdem Danke für die Unterstützung. Wie häufig hängst Du denn vorm Rechner?

Bernhard

----------

## psyqil

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> Als dann alles fertig war hatte ich auch erst wieder xfs fehlermeldung hatte aber mal gelesen das 
> 
> jenes aus dem Kernel gelöschst werden muß. Das habe ich dann ja auch für den Genkernel hinbekommen.

 Ne, ob jetzt zuviel Unterstützung drin ist, das macht nichts, das lag ja eher an der falschen Angabe in der fstab. Kontrollier lieber nochmal genkernel auf ext3 und Deinen IDE-Chipsatz. *Quote:*   

> So, wenn Du nicht weiter weißt - wer dann?

 Hier gibt's 'nen Haufen Füchse im Forum!  :Wink:   *Quote:*   

> Wie häufig hängst Du denn vorm Rechner?

 Schon häufig!  :Very Happy:  Im Moment sehr massiv, ich bin in den letzten Wochen nämlich kaum dazu gekommen, und jetzt hab ich wieder Zeit und das Wetter ist soooo schlecht...  :Sad: 

----------

## griesgram

Okay, gehe ich nochmal durch - bis denne. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran.

Sonst bis morgen  :Laughing: 

Grillen im Regen macht ja auch keinen Spaß.

Bernhard

----------

## griesgram

Eine Frage noch, ich hatte im Netz gelese das man das einfacher Feststellen kann mit

z. B. grep EXT.config und zwar im Verzeichnis wo die Sourcen liegen. Wo liegen die Sourcen bei

Gentoo - bei Debian lagen die unter /usr/src/linux. Bei Gentoo auch?

Bernhard

----------

## psyqil

Laß es mich mal so ausdrücken: Ja!  :Razz: 

Sowas läßt sich mit einem Blick viel schneller klären als mit einem Posting. Ich schieb's mal mit auf die "Betriebsblindheit!"  :Very Happy:  

----------

## griesgram

Hi und guten morgen,

war alles eingebunden. Habe im Internet mal rumgesucht und einige, leider englische, Installationen für mein Laptop

Samsung X05 herausgesucht.

Die 'dmesg' ist auch dabei und nun kontrolliere ich das ganze nocheinmal, oder weil das wetter so schlecht ist mache ich es vielleicht nocheinmal neu:wink: 

Dateisysteme sind auf jedenfall eingebunden gewesen.

Melde mich später wieder, wünsche mir viel glück

Bis dann

Bernhard

----------

## blice

quäl dich nicht weiter  :Smile: 

Ich hatte das selbige Problem bei meinen Gentoo versuchen  :Smile: 

du brauchst nur einen Befehl zu fstab machen: "errors=continue"

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>

<dump/pass>

/dev/hda8               /                 ext2            noatime,errors=continue        1 1

/dev/hda6               /boot           ext2            auto,rw                              1 2

/dev/hda13              none          swap            sw                                   0 0

```

ausserdem kannst du ZUR NOT auch mit tune2fs der Partition mitteilen, daß sie bei "falscher" interpretation nicht meckert

"man tune2fs"

```

tune2fs 

       -e error-behavior

              Change the behavior of the kernel code when errors are detected.

              In  all  cases, a filesystem error will cause e2fsck(8) to check

              the filesystem on the next boot.  error-behavior can be  one  of

              the following:

                   continue    Continue normal execution.

                   remount-ro  Remount filesystem read-only.

                   panic       Cause a kernel panic.

```

----------

## griesgram

Hi,

@ blice - leider gestern nicht gelesen, aber danke.

Ich habe es nun geschaftt. Habe das erste mal selber einen Kernel kompiliert. Nach reboot lief auch alles durch bis

auf eth0 und eth1 per dhcp mit der Fehlermeldung "problem starting needed service netmount was not startet". 

Werde mal im Forum suchen,  :Wink:  wenn jemand so die Antwort weiß - gerne.

Folgende Warnmeldungen kamen noch:

1) warning: /etc/init.d/serial missing; stripping

2) warning: /etc/init.d/pcmia missing; stripping

was bedeutet stripping?

dann noch

Trying alternative PCSC driver: i 82365 - habe ich aber im Kernel nicht gefunden (2.6.12-gentoo-r6)

Ich denke das sind Kernelfehler, und das war mein erster Kernel - bitte Hilfe. Danke

Gruß

Bernhard

das können wir jetzt alles schließen, habe über die Suche einiges herausgefunden und teste es nachher. Wenn noch fragen auftauchen

dann kommt ein neues Thema - wird zu unübersichtlicht.

Bis dann

Bernhard

----------

